# Over 40s denied free IVF can now sue due to age discrimination law



## peppa pig (Jun 10, 2011)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2211016/Over-40s-denied-free-IVF-sue-NHS-thanks-new-law-prevent-age-discrimination.html

/links


----------



## Cay23 (Jan 12, 2011)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2211016/Over-40s-denied-free-IVF-sue-NHS-thanks-new-law-prevent-age-discrimination.html

/links


----------

